# Ain't that a !#$%*



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Who else is finding the newer style electic panels coversa general pain in the arse?

I was called back out to a spray job i did a few weeks ago today to fix some trade dmg and low n behold, the electrical panel cover is the same size as the box on 3 sides... leaving the drywall unfinished edges exposed, and prodruding in a few area's. Easy fix with some zip strip, but wtf over... 

Another annoyance at the end of a job is dun dun dun-- tape on access doors :furious:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

If you haven't seen these... they are getting more and more common around here. Seamlessfinish my arse

http://www.wbdoors.com/wb_fr_dw_820.html

most common in elevator lobbies and commercial restrooms :furious:

As typical, installed when finishers are rolling up and ready to go the next nitemare


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hahaha! I hear ya man! Breathe breathe....:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

yep. got 3 of them side by side get out the 2" knife


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Och.. now that is painful Chris, hopefully in time... all such doors will crack out and be phased out of existence:thumbsup:


----------

